# Keeping It Clean.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete and some nice Case tractors.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/machinery-pete-its-worth-keeping-your-tractor-clean-naa-agday-tv/


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I listened to Greg speak at an open house today. He stressed keeping equipment in a cared for condition. The other thing that he stresses for salesmen or anyone selling is to personalize your machine. Maybe pictures or video of you using it. Drones or other video are pretty easy to do nowdays. Puts a face with the machine and you sell quicker,maybe for asking price. Greg's a good speaker and he had the attention of the 250+ in the room.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a couple of guys from up the road in yesterday and showed them my equipment. Both commented about how clean and new looking it all looked.

Every fall, my equipment gets a thorough wash and wax, grease and lube before I put it away for the winter.

I figure that keeps the finish much brighter looking.

I was once told that the best investment you can make when selling a house is a fresh coat of paint. It will add $10-30,000 to the sales price. I believe the same thing applies to equipment.

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

IMHO kinda falls into the "no sh!t" department don't it??

I mean, who DOESN'T gravitate towards a clean, good looking piece of equipment versus one that's dirty or messy or faded or whatever...

COURSE, you still gotta be careful. "New paint" around these parts tends to raise suspicions that they're trying to "cover something up".

I guess a "lived in but cared for, not rode hard and put up wet" is really what folks are looking for... not necessarily "new paint"...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

luke strawwalker said:


> IMHO kinda falls into the "no sh!t" department don't it??
> 
> I mean, who DOESN'T gravitate towards a clean, good looking piece of equipment versus one that's dirty or messy or faded or whatever...
> 
> ...


I think if I were to sell something I had repainted I'd be sure to include pics pre-paint so they could see the condition it was in.

This sounds stupid, but it was twice as fun making hay AFTER I had painted my tractor. It was just nice and shiny and clean, and made me look like a respectable fella out there. Sometimes I need all the help in that department I can get!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Farmineer95 said:


> I listened to Greg speak at an open house today. He stressed keeping equipment in a cared for condition. The other thing that he stresses for salesmen or anyone selling is to personalize your machine. Maybe pictures or video of you using it. Drones or other video are pretty easy to do nowdays. Puts a face with the machine and you sell quicker,maybe for asking price. Greg's a good speaker and he had the attention of the 250+ in the room.


Iam at a sale right now where Greg Peterson is, they are selling a lot of IH tractors not spotless by any means.
But he is here because this farm has the 1st IH 7588 production model tractor I watched it sell just a while ago 151,000 unbelievable !! I can't figure out how to post a picture of it on here but I am sure it will be on machinery pete's website by tonight it's been the talk of this area for a couple weeks 60 miles from where I live


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Neighbor just had his retirement sale last week. He had all JD and CIH equipment that was less than 10 years old and well cared for and the auction company had it sparkling. Needless to say, there were no bargains at the sale and I would say his line of equipment fetched about 2 million dollars. Think machinery Pete was either at the sale or had a cohort there.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I agree but there is a difference between looking clean and being clean. When I was in college my judging team coach told me a black bull can hide a multitude of sin so can a power washer and paint. If you at a sale and neighbors are biding it is a good sign the equipment is solid and taken care of, it the jocks are getting bargains time to head for home.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Beav said:


> I agree but there is a difference between looking clean and being clean. When I was in college my judging team coach told me a black bull can hide a multitude of sin so can a power washer and paint. If you at a sale and neighbors are biding it is a good sign the equipment is solid and taken care of, it the jocks are getting bargains time to head for home.


Your judging team coach was a smart guy.he was spot on with that statement.... your also right about the neighbors and the machinery jocks I always watch for that myself if there's something there that Iam interested in I try to find a neighbor of the seller and start a conversion with them and get a idea of how the seller took care of things


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

snowball said:


> Your judging team coach was a smart guy.he was spot on with that statement.... your also right about the neighbors and the machinery jocks I always watch for that myself if there's something there that Iam interested in I try to find a neighbor of the seller and start a conversion with them and get a idea of how the seller took care of things


Yeah, unless they want it too and tell you it's sh!te so they can keep from having to bid against someone else... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

got to see who is bidding no matter what you're buying cattle or machinery auctions are not always set-up to protect the uneducated or unprepared.Always lots of talk at auctions mostly hens and a few roosters watch to see who is actually spending money


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I am a fan of doing some phone calling ahead of time. Maintenance records are good. You can't find everything, but most things. Not a fan of something that was Sherwin Williams overhauled. I like clean working cloths. Rather have an oil leak to fix rather than something rigged together with JB weld!
If it is painted, it better be a partial or full tear down, no paint over grease, rounded off bolts, stop leak in the radiator. Quick fixes never pay in the long run. Better have some good tools and fix it right.
Hehe...I will be running older equipment a long time! 
I just keep this in the back of my mind, that buying used is buying someone else's problem. Just a matter of how bad it is!


----------

